# New UPS or Voltage Stabilizer



## som (May 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am facing a problem regarding high voltage in my room. One & half years back I was facing low voltage problem . I  had posted the problem here.

For that I had done nothing as it occurs sometimes in a week. Simply waited for some time. After few months my UPS started dying & I got the battery replaced Jan 2013. I changed my city in Oct 2013 and everything was smooth till last week.  But now i am facing the issue of high voltages . My UPS start beeping in every night after 10PM and it works fine in mornings and in afternoons. Night after 10 is the prime time for me to surf net and occasionally play games .Missed IPL too. What to do now? It gives me problem everyday. I had to wake at 4:00 AM for surfing.

Once again i am starting from where i had left previously? New UPS or Voltage stabilizer? 

My system specs:

*UPS *: Microtek MDP800+ It is almost 4 years old and batteries has been replaced once.

*Processor *Intel I5 2500k | *Motherboard*: Asus P8Z68 - V Pro | *Graphics*: Sapphire Radeon HD 2 GB 7850 | *Monitor*: Samsung B2030 | *Cabinet*: Corsair Carbide 400R | *PSU*: Seasonic SS 750JS |*RAM*: 8 GB Gskill Ripjaw 

Option 1 Voltage stabilizer : Thought so because it can regulate the overvoltage > 240v into 240v range. Simply plug the old UPS into Voltage stabilizer so that it gives regulated voltage to UPS.

V-Guard Crystal Plus Voltage Stabilizer. Plz read first review of page.

Option 2: New APC 800VA or APC 1000VA UPS

Do n't know choose which one? Experts please help me.


----------



## Moy (May 2, 2014)

som said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am facing a problem regarding high voltage in my room. One & half years back I was facing low voltage problem . I  had posted the problem here.
> 
> ...



I think V-Guard stabilizer is the best option , it will bring down the high voltage to under 230 and in that voltage your UPS will work just fine. No need to buy new UPS, coz the same problem of high voltage goes for APC UPS too.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 2, 2014)

go pay a visit to local sub-station


----------



## saswat23 (May 2, 2014)

Yes, a stabilizer should solve your problem.


----------



## som (May 3, 2014)

Thanks guys   will purchase stablizer & hope it solves my problem ...


----------

